# Barely-there, Everyday Look *extremely simple*.



## MariaBukuria (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys, this is my first ever tutorial so I decided to start off with something extremely easy.  This is going to be a very natural/neutral look.  I'm only going to be showing you how I did my eyes today as I forgot to take pictures of the foundation process.  Like I said I have never done this before so be gentle... =).  Thank you!  

Products used: MAC
Naked Pigment
Omega (eyeshadow)
Espresso (eyeshadow)
Vanilla (eyeshadow)
L'oreal Voluminous Mascara

Brushes used: Coastal Scents
Eyeshadow brush
Sponge tip applicator 
Angled brush

And also a random foundation brush I used briefly towards the end.

Also, I used some tape to help with fallout and also as a guideline for my shape at the outer corner.

1.  Starting with your Naked pigment, and using your eyeshadow brush, apply it all over your eyelid concentrating on the inner corner but blending it from the lash to brow bone.







It should look something like this afterwards.  There is going to be some fallout towards the inner corner but that is OK, it acts as a highlight.  If you want, you can blend the fallout towards the center of your lower lash line.







2.  Using your angle brush, pick up some Omega and apply it starting from the outer corner going inwards towards the middle.  This is wear I use the tape as a guide line, it helps with clean up too. 






3.  Now blend the Omega inwards (I'm using the same eyeshadow brush from above), the same way you applied it.






It should look something like this once blended.






4.  Now, using your angled brush, take some Espresso and apply it directly to your crease, starting from the outside working your way in.






5. Blend the Espresso as well, in the same manner you did the Omega.






In the next pictures you can barely tell the difference between the Omega and Espresso... sorry!  Anyway, it should look something like this once blended.






6.  Now, apply Vanilla to the brow bone, blending towards the outer corner.  






7.  Also, apply it on the inner corner of your lid, blending it towards the middle.  






It should look something like this.






8.  You can now remove the tape you were using as a guide.  Your foundation will probably be a little disturbed, towards the end we will fix that.  Now, take your angled brush and pick up some Espresso.  Line your lower lash line starting from around the middle, going outwards.  






9.  Blend the lower lash line with your sponge brush, or with anything you prefer.






So far, your eye should look something like this.  

10.  Now, blend out the harsh line that was left over because of the tape.  






11.  Now I applied my mascara.  Take a foundation brush and apply a little bit of foundation where you need to touch up (where the tape was).  Be sure to blend! =).






Now we're are done!  Here is the finished product, unfortunately pictures do not do it justice.  It is an extremely easy, everyday eye that I am sure anyone can wear (it took me about 15 minutes to do).  Thanks guys!!!


----------



## jenanOyousif (Jun 22, 2008)

*nice and simple good job i like it keep going*​


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 22, 2008)

*nice tut. lovely natural look*


----------



## anneh89 (Jun 22, 2008)

looks great, and it so simple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...i'm gonna try this!!


----------



## Devon (Jun 22, 2008)

easy but extremely pretty!


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 22, 2008)

great tut for a simple everyday look.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Jun 22, 2008)

great job. very polished but low-maintenance. gorgeous =)


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 22, 2008)

very pretty, it's a great everyday look!


----------



## MariaBukuria (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my God.  I didn't even know this posted, lol.  My computer froze just as I hit "post" and I thought it didn't work! =)


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 24, 2008)

Simple, but very pretty. I will definitely try it.


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Jun 25, 2008)

niiiice... i can never get simple looks so pretty... theyr then either to "overdone" or tooooo simple ;D


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 25, 2008)

simple and natural 
thnXx


----------



## kalesha (Jun 25, 2008)

natural but pretty I need this type of look for work


----------

